# Litroenergy??



## Imzadi (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm new to the whole forum and am not completely sure that this is the right area to post this but I recently stumbled upon something called litroenergy and is there anyone who knows what happened with it or if it's still made? It would be very beneficial to a project that I'm currently doing but I can't seem to find any real mention of it.

ANY help would be greatly appreciated!

-imzadi


----------



## Ken_McE (Aug 22, 2020)

They had a neat concept. The actual production would be technically demanding. I expect that they could not manufacture the product and that the whole enterprise has faded. It's a pity, I would have liked some.


----------

